# What's your opinion?



## Hector108 (May 2, 2016)

No ants have gotten near the shed i built, my tort is in there asleep, but i am not sure. The temps for tonight get to 66F being the lowest and 7% precipitation. There are dry leaves in there to insulate the tort, but i want to hear ya'lls opinion if i should leave it out overnight starting today or give it another day of testing to see if ants get close. Will it be too cold for her if i leave it out overnight? I think i made it pretty waterproof (i will post pics so you can see). She is 4 in. long.

Other info: (I will lock her inside overnight if she stays in there just to be safe) She is a Texas tortoise (gopherus berlandieri).


----------



## Hector108 (May 2, 2016)

This is the shed. I made the front longer to prevent rain from getting in. I also positioned it a little slanted downwards so the rain won't stay on top of the shed roof.


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2016)

66 should be warm enough for a Texas tortoise.


----------



## Hector108 (May 2, 2016)

So i should leave her out tonight?


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2016)

Hector108 said:


> So i should leave her out tonight?



Is there a reason to leave her out instead of bringing her in where you know it is safe from ants and other predators?

If you want her to sleep outside, you should have a closable, latch-able door.

Plus with your ant problem, you might want to make sure things are safe for a while.


----------



## Hector108 (May 2, 2016)

It has a door. And i did bring her inside


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 3, 2016)

A 4 inch tortoise could be carried away by a lot of different animals.
Even owls.
Is it secure?


----------



## Hector108 (May 3, 2016)

Completely


----------

